# Filey Golf Club



## HRC99 (Apr 27, 2011)

East Yorkshire gets very little attention - especially golfing attention.  As far as the rest of the world is concerned, there's Ganton and that's pretty much it.

Part of the reason for this general lack of attention is that you never pass through East Yorkshire to go anywhere, you have to a reason to visit there.

Well, Filey Golf Club is a reason to visit.

Out on the east coast, just a few miles south of Scarborough sits Filey and, more importantly, Filey Golf Club.  The course is right on the coast.  You even follow signs for the beach to get to the golf club.

It is an 18 hole, par 71 course that even from it's tips only stretches to 6,112 yards.  A pushover?  Er, nope.  Anything but.

Filey is a very interesting and unusual mix of parkland and links golf.  The links theme is very much to the fore, even when you are no longer near the sea.

It is beautifully maintained with immaculate, striped and defined fairways and beautiful small, fast, tricky greens. To guarantee yourself a birdie, you have to hit it close and I mean close.  The course makes you earn everything.

There are surprising changes in elevation for a course that close to the cliffs which give you many a blind shot.

The course is actually deceptively tight as the trees in the parkland section of the course are so well placed to swallow a poor tee shot.  There are plentiful and tough bunkers as you might expect from a links course.

You start out towards the sea from the first tee, playing the second before you move slightly inland into the parkland part of the course.  The view from the first green is spectacular with views of the bays to the north and south of the course and a sneak peek at the closing holes to whet the appetite.

Every hole was interesting and demanding.  There just weren't any poor or even average holes.  Every single hole presented a challenge and tested a different aspect to your game.

The wonderful thing as you head for home is that you start to hear the surf, getting louder and louder as you near the closing three holes.

As you approach the 15th green, you look to your right and there's the sea and there's the par 3 16th.  By the time, you are on the 15th green, you're already playing the 16th and thinking about club selection.

At only 120 yards off the yellows and 138 yards off the white, the tee has you shooting directly out towards the sea.  Club selection is everything here with your judgement of the wind's strength essential.  You could imagine hitting absolutely anything to this green, all depending upon the wind - from a flick of a sand iron, up to a full-blooded crack with your driver.

The 17th and 18th run right along the cliff tops with absolutely spectacular views of the coastline and are truly fine links holes.

There is a very nice clubhouse and quite superb practice facilities - good driving range with flags at 100, 150 and 200, a dedicated chipping and pitching area and, of course, a lovely practice green.  The chipping and practice greens would put many a course's greens to shame and very accurately reflected the greens out on the course.

The course is just plain lovely.  Not only that it is one of the most interesting mixes of holes that I can honestly ever recall playing.  It just has something for absolutely everyone.

Not only that it is an absolute steal.  Â£26 a round or Â£32 for the day.  And that's before you hand over a 2-Fore-1 voucher.  Â£13 quid each, if there's two of you, for 18 fantastic holes or Â£16 for 36 (or more) holes.  It is an absolute bargain.

So, head on over to East Yorkshire and come and play Filey, you won't be disappointed.  Unless it's February and then you'd just be plain bonkers to be playing out on the cliff tops over the North Sea!


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 27, 2011)

View of the 18th







View back from the 17th tee







A look up the 17th







Another shabby Filey green! 







Can't remember which hole this was


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 27, 2011)

View back from the 17th tee.







Another shabby Filey green! 







Can't remember which hole this was


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------



## acesup1504 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of playing Filey twice when visting the area.

1st thing, IMO having played a number of links courses, this is not a links course in the slightest. Yes its on the coast but thats about it, but its a classic parkland set up.

But it is a course that is well worth a visit, with some nice holes, was it good condition when i have played it Oct an Apri. Wind is a big factor.

Its not the toughest course in the world but its the kind of course you would like to play with your mates on a saturday afternoon and enjoy a pint afterwards


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of playing Filey twice when visting the area.

1st thing, IMO having played a number of links courses, this is not a links course in the slightest. Yes its on the coast but thats about it, but its a classic parkland set up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit surprised at that.  The opening holes and closing holes are about as links as you get.  I guess the rest is open to interpretation but, to me, there was definitely a links feel to the rest of the course too.  The greens, in particular, were very much links greens, to my mind, with their difficulty being very much part of the courses defence.




			But it is a course that is well worth a visit, with some nice holes, was it good condition when i have played it Oct an Apri. Wind is a big factor.

Its not the toughest course in the world but its the kind of course you would like to play with your mates on a saturday afternoon and enjoy a pint afterwards
		
Click to expand...

You're definitely right about the wind.  There was about a 18-20 mile an hour wind (which isn't that much really) when I played and the scores in a medal round were horrendous.  

Two players under their handicap, no-one else within three shots of their handicaps and plenty of nett scores in the 80s and even 90s.


----------

